# 26 April: Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit: Demoing all the patches every Tuesday



## juliandoe (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I've recorded some demos for all the patches of the Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit to the best of my abilities,
and I'm publishing it in small videos every Tuesday.

The first one is about the wonderful Felt Piano


Each video is dedicated to each section of the toolkit and in some cases divided into parts.

I hope this is helpful.

Have a wonderful time composing
Julian


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 9, 2022)

Here's the second video I've made.



I hope this is helpful.

See you next Tuesday


----------



## Evans (Mar 9, 2022)

My personal opinion: while the videos help to set a mood and can help showcase your work, for purely demonstration ("demos for all the patches") I'd much rather see Kontakt's interface. Or, at least, a persistent text overlay noting which patches are being used for each time period.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 9, 2022)

Evans said:


> My personal opinion: while the videos help to set a mood and can help showcase your work, for purely demonstration ("demos for all the patches") I'd much rather see Kontakt's interface. Or, at least, a persistent text overlay noting which patches are being used for each time period.


I understand your point. Unfortunately, I've recorded these demos with a computer that isn't equipped for screen capture. 
There are title cards before every patch and chapters to easily identify them.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 15, 2022)

New video out now:

I hope this is helpful.
Have a wonderful day
Julian


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 22, 2022)

New Video Out Now:


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 23, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> New video out now:
> 
> I hope this is helpful.
> Have a wonderful day
> Julian



Nice...


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 29, 2022)

New Video Out Now:


----------



## juliandoe (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## juliandoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Here's my latest video


----------



## juliandoe (Apr 19, 2022)

New Video Out Now


----------



## juliandoe (Apr 26, 2022)




----------

